# Inland Spa controls



## scotty1378 (Sep 18, 2012)

Hopefully, I'm in a forum that might be able to help, so here goes. We have an older Inland Spa with analog type temperature control. When we bought the unit, the heat regulating part of the controller went out, so the previous owner had a dial type thermostat rigged up in the main box inside the hot tub. This worked fine, but I got tired of opening up the hot tub to adjust the temp. That said, I purchased a Tecmark Topside 4-button air control panel (Model #BX2002D) with digital readout. Silly me, I thought the readout precisely controlled the water temperature. It does not, as it's just an indicator of the temperature (it still has a dial type heat control. Anyway, I installed it, as it had the same plug configuration as the former Inland Spa controller. Once done, I checked everything (blowers, pumps, etc) and they work fine. The only problem is, the digital readout doesn't light up, nor does the heat regulator work. It's always in the "on" position, thus running the temp way up. I called Tecmark to get a wiring schematic, as my electrician friend thought he could work things out for me with a schematic. Tecmark could not/would not provide a schematic, so now I'm sunk. Any help on wiring would be appreciated and/or a schematic. I'm new to this forum, so thanks, in advance, for any help


----------

